# UKRAINE: small cities, towns and villages



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ukraine, Romashka :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great updates!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice trip to Chernivtsi, dear Roman! 
Particularly love #52 and #56/1 (wonderful light & colours!) kay:
Cute pigeons


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you so much *Eduardo, Ben, Roberto, Christos, Igor, Silvia* Always glad to read your nice comments,my friends! :happy:

Thank you all for your visits and likes 

​




*Chernivtsi National University* is based at the Residence of Bukovinian and Dalmatian Metropolitans building complex, a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

It was built between the years 1864 - 1882, designed by architect Josef Hlávka. The ensemble consists of three monumental buildings – the main building, the seminary joined with the Church of the Three Sanctifiers and the presbytery.

Hlavka designed an alternative eclectic complex of buildings in which elements of Byzantium and Roman styles prevailed.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Three Saints Church *(Seminar church) 1867-1882 is part of Chernivtsi University


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

That's the end of this walk. I hope you’ve enjoyed ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow! Really beautiful town with nice architecture and full of life on the streets.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Superb update, Roman! You live in a very beautiful country.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great walk, Roman! Sure, I've enjoyed it :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful update Romankay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a rich culture and heritage. the UNESCO listed church/university is fabulous, with beautiful tile work.

Can I ask a question? One that would help me to get a clearer idea. What are your feelings towards Russia? Is it like here in the U.K where Scotland feels itself to be an entirely separate nation - with different culture, heritage and even its own native language - and is therefore seeking independence.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you for sharing these new photographs: Chernivtsi University is splendid (eclectic architecture deserves attention, for sure), the joyful faces on that band in uniform is nice to see, and those artists with costumes (are from japanese comics?) entertaining children is fun, I do love this.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Christos, Skopje, Roberto, Igor, Leon, Jane, Eduardo*
Thank you for your nice comments! It's always appreciated  



openlyJane said:


> Can I ask a question? One that would help me to get a clearer idea. What are your feelings towards Russia? Is it like here in the U.K where Scotland feels itself to be an entirely separate nation - with different culture, heritage and even its own native language - and is therefore seeking independence.



Yes, Russia and Ukraine are two different nations with different culture and languages.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful pictures kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

wonderful update Roman!


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Novomoskovsk











Novomoskovsk is a small city located on Samara river in Dnipropetrovsk region, Central-Eastern Ukraine. Its population is around 70,000 and it serves as a suburb of the regional capital, Dnipro (formerly Dnipropetrovsk). 










Novomoskovsk is famous for its late-18th century Holy Trinity Cathedral, built entirely of wood without any use of nails. The cathedral is depicted on the city's coat of arms.










Old part of the city with buildings from late 19th and early 20th century














































City park on the bank of Samara river









































































Nature around Novomoskovsk


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Poltava










*Poltava* is a city in Central Ukraine, serving as the regional center of Poltava oblast. It is an important center of Ukrainian culture as well as birthplace of many famous Ukrainians. The population of Poltava is around 292,000 (2016). 










Streets in the city centre.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

The older part of Poltava














































Assumption Cathedral














































Monument to a bowl of _halushky_ - dumplings, native to Poltava region










Stone commemorating Igor Sviatoslavych, a 12th century ruler of Novhorod-Siverskyi (Northern Ukraine) and main hero of the _Tale of Igor's Campaign_ epic story










Alcove nearby the Assumption Cathedral










View on Podil, the lower part of Poltava


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely city, it has a character of its own.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Great thread. I like Ukraine and would love to visit it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ukraine :cheers:


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Chyhyryn










*Chyhyryn* is a small city in the Cherkasy region of Central Ukraine. It is famous for having been the capital of Ukrainian Cossack hetmans in the 17th century. Population: 9,116 (2015).










View on Chyhyryn from the Castle Hill





































Hetman's residence (modern reconstruction)









































































Castle Hill














































Monument to hetman Bohdan Khmelnytsky














































Reconstruction of a part of Chyhyryn Fortress


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! And I have a question..

Can you travel from Lviv directly to Chernivtsi by train? And can you continue traveling from Chernivtsi to Kamianets-Podilskyi by train or would you have to switch over to bus?


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

musiccity said:


> Beautiful pictures! And I have a question..
> 
> Can you travel from Lviv directly to Chernivtsi by train? And can you continue traveling from Chernivtsi to Kamianets-Podilskyi by train or would you have to switch over to bus?


Yes


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Pereyaslav-Khmelnytskyi










*Pereyaslav-Khmelnytskyi* is a small city in the Kyiv region of Ukraine. In the Middle Ages it was the capital of the Principality of Pereyaslav. Currently, the town has a population of 27,548.

Ascension monastery in the city centre




























Monument commemorating the Treaty of Pereyaslav, signed in 1654 between Cossack Ukraine and Muscovite Russia










Main square 










Monument to the victims of Holodomor










Streets and buildings in the city centre














































Older part of Pereyaslav























































Locals in front of a church










Exiting the historic part of the town




























Soviet WW2 memorial with lots of military equipment


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

First time looking at this post.....eye opening....Thanks for showing a country I have never seen depicted before.....Ukraine art deco, fascinating indeed, and I see other influences as well....will take more time and start from the beginning when able....again, Thank You..kay::uh:kay::yes:kay::cheers1:


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Petrykivka










*Petrykivka* is an urban-type settlement (small town) in the Dnipropetrovsk region of Ukraine. It is famous for its school of decorative painting. As of 2013, the town's population was 4,741.










Museum of Petrykivka painting, the flowers characteristic of the local style are painted over the entrance










Monument to Petro Kalnyshevskyi, the last leader of Zaporozhian Cossacks and one of the founders of Petrykivka














































Autumn in Petrykivka


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo update showing the charming character of the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed once again very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful shots, like the rural part.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

From Central-Eastern Ukraine back to Western Ukraine again



Rural Areas near Lviv.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ternopil * 



Ternopil is a small city in western Ukraine, located on the banks of the Seret River. Until 1944, it was known mostly as Tarnopol. 
The city was founded in 1540 by Jan Amor Tarnowski as a military stronghold and castle.

Undortunately, during the Second World War, Ternopil was seriously destroyed. Over 90 percent of the buildings were destroyed.

Today Ternopil is the administrative center of the Ternopil Oblast (among the smallest regions in Ukraine) Population: 217 866









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternopil

​


My trip was on Friday, 21 July (sunny hot day with temperature of +33°C)































*Church of the Nativity of Christ (17th Century*)






















*Academic Drama Theatre (1957)*
























*Monument to Solomiya Krushelnytska (1872 - 1952), the famous Ukrainian opera star, was born in Ternopil oblast.*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*The oldest church in the city (1570)*











*Park "Topilche"*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ternopil Lake is a large artificial pond, a reservoir set in the place of swamps on the river Seret.
*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception of the Blessed Virgin Mary*, 
built in the middle of the 18th century in a Late-Baroque-style. It was fully restored in 1957


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dear Roman, the days you post your updates always are special days for me. 

This time I particularly love

138/1 the peasant woman
whole 139
141/ 2, 3 - the church with the green roof (very seldom!), and No. 9,
a very nice portrait of two chatting ladies  
whole 142 (the deer, mother and child!)
144 - the beautiful church and the green house, and especially this one:



Romashka01 said:


>


Beautiful colours are food and balm for the soul...

Thank you for sharing those lovely pictures with us, dear friend! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely town. The churches are beautiful too.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set, Roman. My favourites are the church with the green roof and that couple ("If found please return to the pub")!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Another lovely city in Ukraine and, of course, wonderful pictures dear Roman!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice to see these lesser known places. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful city, the buildings' architectural designs are nice though most of them were reconstructed. (as you said 90% were destroyed after WWII).


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

You made me feel Ukraine as my second homeland after visiting your threads, dear friend, and this one in particular, because people in landscape is my project of life since I was very young.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A nice collection.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I was sure that Lviv is a wonderfully well planned urban place to be, but now I know it's like Heaven too, because to have this rural land nearby is a privilege:



Romashka01 said:


> Rural Areas near Lviv.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Thank you so much my friends for your nice comment! always appreciated!
*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> I was sure that Lviv is a wonderfully well planned urban place to be, but now I know it's like Heaven too, because to have this rural land nearby is a privilege:






*More pics of rural areas (14 km north of Lviv):*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A wonderful rural set, Roman. I just love the stork on the haybale!


----------



## bojko84 (Apr 10, 2015)

Great country, great people. We love you, guys! Greetings from Bulgaria!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^^^

My birthday is months ahead, but you're already giving me gifts with these splendid photographs of rural landscape in the proximity of Lviv 

And all this wonderfully beautiful and well kept rural land less than 20 km from your city centre... I'm envying you (in a positive sense, be sure): in Rio de Janeiro we need to travel more than 50 km, if you choose the most urbanized axis, to feel something "rural" for delight of our eyes...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful Ternopil, lovely countryside, nice stork!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very beautiful fields. Summer time kay: 
And Ternopil look very nice! Thank to share it :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful and colorful countryside. great pictures!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Nickolas, Bojko84, Eduardo, Ben, General Electric, Roberto*

Thank you very much for your nice comments!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*My trip to the Zakarpattia region*


The Zakarpattia region (oblast) located in southwestern Ukraine, coterminous with the historical region of Carpathian Ruthenia. The oblast is ranked 23rd by area and 15th by population in Ukraine. The Carpathian Mountains play a major part in the oblast's economy, making the region an important tourist and travel destination housing many ski and spa resorts.



​



*Part 1*​




Berehove and Mukachevo













*Berehove *












Berehove is a small town located on the south-western part of Zakarpattia, it directly borders on Hungary (between Ukraine and Hungary is five km from Berehove) 
_source_


Population (2016) - 24,038 (ethnic groups included: 48% Hungarians, 39% Ukrainians)
The first mentioning of the town (Villa Lamperti) dates back to 1063 


​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Mukachevo*











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mukachevo


Mukachevo is a small city located in the valley of the Latorica river in Zakarpattia region.
The population is 86,339 (Ukrainians 77%, Russians 9.0%, Hungarians 8.5%)

Founded: 896


​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

_*Mukachevo*_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Mukachevo*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Mukachevo*​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Mukachevo*




*Palanok Castle*


The medieval Palanok Castle is located on the western outskirts of Mukachevo. The castle is delicately preserved and is located on a former 68 metre high volcanic hill. A high palisade of thick oak logs was called Palanok, hence the name of the castle. 


The founding cornerstone for the castle was laid sometime in the 14th century. Through the centuries, the Palanok castle served as a residence to many people. 

Prince Fedir Koriatovych and his family, plus later generations, lived in the castle for approximately 200 years.

In 1633, the castle was bought by Transylvanian Prince Dierd I Rakoczi. With the help of two French engineers, reconstruction of the old castle began. After the storming of the Bastille, a famous French prison, the Palanok Castle was used as an all-European political prison. Many famous people would also take ownership of the castle (the Regent of Hungary Janos Hunyadi and Laiosh Maria, the Hungarian kings’ wife, Serbian prince Durad Branković among many others)

During the years 1796 to 1897, the castle had the role of a prison yet again. It was given the honor to safeguard the Crown of St Steven during the years 1805 to 1806, thus keeping this treasure out of Napoleon's hands. 

In 1922-1926, it was partially renovated and was used as military barracks.

In Soviet times, Mukachevo castle became a museum. 
Today, it is one of the main sights in Zakarpattia region

source
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

_Views from the castle hill:_


*Mukachevo*




















*The western outskirts of Mukachevo*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Mukachevo*


Check out this music video by local band (Rokash)


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Ukraine*  

Photos taken from a train window between Skole (Lviv region) and Mukachevo.

​



































































More pics will be posted soon


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Fascinating updates Romashka...Ukraine, or I suppose western Ukraine, is much more Austro-Hungarian influenced than I expected...coupled with its own unique character. 

I like the Hermes/Mercury statue and this picture with what I imagine are a row of handsome buildings with mansard roofs and finials on the other side of those manicured trees. 










Looking forward to more. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you, dear Roman, for...

... the stork on the haybale * the forest campanula * the family coming from swimming, 
the mother marching ahead like a modern sea goddess  * biking grandma
in blue-white dress * man with nice dog and beautiful postbox in the background *
lovely sculptures in 167/1, 2 * the people walking under red campsis * the mallow
with summer charms * impressing Palanok Castle * cozy village in idyllic landscape
at the last picture! :applause:

I loved music and video of Rokash!  Could it be that this melody has
Roma or Jewish influences? Looked for more examples on YouTube and must
say, their music pleases the ears, and the videos with great landscape
are gratifying far from the mainstream. kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Zakarpattia region looks really awesome kay:. Thanks for the sharing!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Berehove and Mukachevo: Two other beautiful cities full of charm. The views from the train are also exquisite.
You live in a very beautiful country, dear Roman!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Excellent set!

One question, are these statues of the Saints Cyril and Methodius?


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful castle :applause:


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Beautiful country! I've only been to Lviv and Kiev, but it seems I have to go back to explore a lot more.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! So beautiful!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*

​

Ivano-Frankivsk (former Stanyslaviv) is a historic city located in the western Ukraine, situated 130 km southeast of Lviv.
Built in the mid 17th century as a private fortress of the Polish magnate A. Potocki. 
In 1802, the fortress that was the beginning of the history of the city, was dismantled. The residence of the Potocki also did not preserved to nowadays, a former symbol of luxury and grandeur. 

The city celebrated its 300th anniversary in 1962 as part of the Soviet Union, and its name changed to Ivano-Frankivsk. The new name commemorated the great Ukrainian writer Ivan Franko. Due to the city's oversized name, unofficially it is sometimes called simply Franyk by its residents.

Ivano Frankivsk is a clean and safe city (one of the lowest crime rates in Ukraine). 
The city has 17 institutions of higher education including six universities.

Despite being the 26th-largest city in Ukraine, Ivano Frankivsk ranks fourth  by number of new residential housing units completed and under construction.




*Established*.........................................1662
*Population*..........................................233,360 (January 2017)












http://ukrmap.com.ua/

wiki

Aerial footage


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Photos from July 17, 2017
​
*The Cathedral of the Resurrection of Christ was built between 1752 and 1761*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathedral_of_the_Resurrection_of_Christ,_Ivano-Frankivsk




















*The Church of Virgin Mary (1672 - 1703)*










*Market Square *










*Monument to Adam Mickiewicz (1930)*










*House of sport association "Sokol", 1895*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A fine set from Ivano-Frankivsk, Roman. I particularly like the way you've captured the way the intense sunlight highlights the details of the architecture.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This seems to be a very nice place to live, dear Roman!
So many great buildings, much green, friendly people...

Again you captured lovely details! 
Many favourites, I can only name a few examples:

#226/1, 2 and the second last pic
The light blue church in #228...


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

We can learn a lot about Patterns of Civilization when seeing towns and countries from Ukraine :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Nickolas, Silvia, Eduardo*

Thank you so much for your lovely comments, my friends! :happy:

And thank you everyone for your visit & likes

​

*Some rural areas near Lviv*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful set! My favorites are this one, this one and this one.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Another beautiful Ukrainian town with fine architecture, lovely canopied parklands and attractive denizens. I like the Atlas in the window too.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful ... great memories of now long departed summer!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#232/6 I would love to walk this way... , 7 wonderful church, 8 and flowers...

#233/5 and 6 love how the light falls in...

And a big thank you for whole #234, dear Roman, with those lovely fruits,
butterfly and the wonderful cat pics! :applause: A set catching the warmth of sunlight...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Amazing new sets, dear Roman!
The first photo of the cat is just fantastic!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing pictures dear Romashka! The last set is just breathtaking  

And the beautiful wood house... Magnificat shots :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fascinating details. My favourite is this one, though I'm not sure I could tell you why:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

beautiful shots of beautiful places with quaint structures.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

What a good luck to have there a so well preserved city like Chernivtsi, after so many decades of tranformation in other places: fo me, it looks like a smaller version of Lviv (including the cats and the handsome people  ).

The architecture is of high quality - could be used as location for historic movies -, and the pedestrian streets, specially that one with a curve in background, are very cozy and necessary for any civilized urban landscape kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful city indeed, and I love the last 2 shots that Silvia reuploaded.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

_*Igor, Silvia, Nick, Marlonbasman, Eduardo, Robert 
*_

Thank you very much for your great comments  

Thank you all for your visits and likes! :cheers:

​

Chernivtsi (continuation)


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> What a good luck to have there a so well preserved city like Chernivtsi, after so many decades of tranformation in other places: fo me, it looks like a smaller version of Lviv (including the cats and the handsome people  ).



Yes, Eduardo, Chernivtsi is often called "Little Vienna" and "a small Lviv"  


Amazing city rich with beautiful architecture. 
Also, Chernivtsi (city) and Chernivtsi region is the homeland for many famous Ukrainians:


_*Volodymyr Ivasyuk*_, a very popular Ukrainian songwriter, composer and poet. 
_*Leonid Kadenyuk*,_ the first astronaut of Ukraine. 
_*Arseniy Yatsenyuk*_, former Prime Minister of Ukraine.
_*Ivan Mykolaichuk*_, major figure of Ukrainian Poetic Cinema, actor, screenwriter


Very many famous singers and musicians, for example: 


_*Sofia Rotaru*_ (age 71, pop star, film producer, fashion designer, dancer, actress. Her repertoire consists of more than 40 albums and 400 songs recorded)
_*Ivo Bobul, Dmytro Hnatyuk* _(Ukrainian baritone opera singer) _*Nazariy Yaremchuk, Mariya Yaremchuk *_(pop singer, represented Ukraine in the Eurovision Song Contest 2014)
_*Ani Lorak*_ (one of the most famous pop singers, represented Ukraine at the Eurovision Song Contest 2008), _*Tayanna, Vadim Oleynik *_....


​










































































Also, Hollywood actress _Mila Kunis_ was born in Chernivtsi 











^^ *Mila Kunis visits Chernivtsi with her husband Ashton Kutcher *_(August 6, 2017)_


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Undoubtedly Ukraine is a wonderful country as your photos show, dear Roman!
Thanks for sharing all of that with us.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love your pics, dear Roman - it always is really hard to pick out a few of
so many favourites! kay:



Romashka01 said:


>



And this beautiful woman for me looks like an "Ukrainian Julia Roberts". 



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

_@Roberto, Silvia, Christos _
Thank you so much for your lovely comments!  



yansa said:


> And this beautiful woman for me looks like an "Ukrainian Julia Roberts".


her name is Tayanna Reshetnyak


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Rural places*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

LOve those tiny ducklings.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Delightful rural set!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shots of a lovely city, love the old architecture.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Splendid new images of Chernivtsi, it seems a real good place to be - the historical architecture in wood is astonishing, and we see color everywhere -, and thank you for the list with famous ukrainiens that were born in this charming region - I saw films of Mila Kunes, and she looks a strong and remarkable personality on the screen 

About your rural registers, you know how they touch directly to my heart


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for giving me the link to more pics of Ukrainian star Tayanna Reshetnyak, dear Roman!
Her face has something very special, she is a real beauty.

Then I saw all the lovelyness of #273: The cemetery angel, the ducklings, the goat... 

You surely can imagine that I fell in love with the emerald wooden part of this cute house. 



Romashka01 said:


>


 And this impressing cloud has a "hood" - can't remember at the moment how
the meteorological term is, but it's something special.
Thank you for your wonderful pics, dear friend! :hug:



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

just say cheeeeeese :applause:

nice update, Roman kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Yellow Fever, Nickolas, MyGeorge, Eduardo, Silvia, Leon * 


Thank you very much guys! glad to read your comments! 

​


*Sambir:* a small, non-touristy town 


_ 76 km from Lviv _









​



The former Treasury building (1905)











Despite the fact that Sambir was severely damaged during the wars, some old houses remained...











...but most of the historic buildings are in need of renovation.






















There are repair works of pavement. 






















it's nice to walk around


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

The Town Hall (1638-1670, 1844)





















Former Jesuit College (1759)





















Church of St. John the Baptist.
There is an inscription «1530» on its facade. The date is considered to be the start of the church construction. The building contains either Gothic or Renaissance features.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary (1738)
a bright example of the late baroque style with elements of folk monumental architecture.



















































St. Stanislaus Church and Bernardine Monastery (1709 - 1759)































*the end*


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful! lovely way to explore your city thru your nice photos.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your pics always bring a smile into my face, dear Roman - what better can we
say about photos? 
Beautiful Sambir! I hope they can renovate all the superb buildings that survived
the war...
Lovely pic of that jumping little boy you caught "in the air"! 


OMG - so cute !!



Romashka01 said:


>


Fascinating floor!



Romashka01 said:


>


Lovely church of the Virgin in #287.
I love this folkloristic painting of the Holy Ghost very much. 
Thank you, dear Roman! 



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Really nice final set of the folksy church.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Colorful atmosphere, and the dog is so lovely :colgate:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Ukraine has many wonderful places! Sambir is another proof of that.
This time, my favorite photo is the little dog sticking out his tongue: beautiful, tender and fun.
Thank you very much, dear Roman!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful! I always love old European architecture.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*MilbertDavid, Silvia, Nickolas, Eduardo, Roberto, Dave*

Thank you all for your comments, visits and likes!  






*Zolochiv* 








​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Zolochiv *_(part 2)_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Zolochiv *_(part 3)_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Zolochiv *_(part 4)_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Roman; thank you and keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful impressions from Zolochiv, dear Roman! :applause:
I can imagine that the swan fountain is a real magnet for children.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots of a beautiful city.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Wonderful ukrainian town deserving our attention - I hadn't previous information before seeing your images, and go to a World Atlas to see where it is -, and enjoyed very much these sunny images: the girls having what seems to be a "first drive class" look lovely  And the swan fountain is a charming plave to have in any town 

Two questions:

- that building with garden after passing through an arched entrance in Part 1 is a palace?

- this bench in Part 4 has solar panels? I imagined that detail on the bench, at right, as a solar panel, because it looks like one, and feeling curious about.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Christos, Silvia, Madonnagirl, Eduardo!*

Many thanks for your nice comments!  
Thanks everyone for your visits and 'likes'!

​



Eduarqui said:


> Two questions:
> 
> - that building with garden after passing through an arched entrance in Part 1 is a palace?



It's  Chinese Palace  in the yard of the Zolochiv castle, a unique monument of architecture (17th century).
There are only three Chinese Palaces in Europe and one of them in Zolochiv. 
https://photographers.ua/photo/kitayskiy-palats-pislya-grozi-1151373/




Eduarqui said:


> - this bench in Part 4 has solar panels? I imagined that detail on the bench, at right, as a solar panel, because it looks like one, and feeling curious about.


You're right, Eduardo! I was surprised to find an innovative bench that offers to charge your phone or small gadgets using a USB kay:


----------



## pigeon_ua (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello  Here are some photos of my bicycle trips in 2017 & 2018 in Kyiv region, Chernihiv region, Zhytomyr region, Zakarpattia region and from Poltava region.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo update Roman, I'm sure your enjoying the holiday.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ yes,Robert  Thank you very much! 




*Drohobych*












​



My short trip in Drohobych, a small town located two hours by train south of Lviv

(_photos from October 2018_)


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ 
before the renovation:









source


_The city's Grand Choral synagogue long in disrepair was recently renovated. The choral synagogue was built in 1842-1865. It is the largest choral synagogue in Eastern Europe. 
Drohobych had a significant Jewish community ( in 1869 - 48% Jewish, 28% - Ukrainians, 23% - Poles, Germans..) After II World War period it served as a storage of salt, later as a shop of furniture. _


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

_

*St. Bartholomew Church* (1392–16th century )


It is one of the oldest architectural monuments in Drohobych. The church was built on the place of the former Prince's tower, part of it was used during the construction of the church. 
_
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

_

*Church of St. Yuriy (St-George)* 




It is a unique monument of wooden architecture, built in the XVth с. Experts call it «a poem in wood». UNESCO has honored the city by making this church a World Heritage Site. Made entirely of timber and in use since around 1500, the church is located next to the oldest continuously operating salt factory in Europe.
_
​


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

Good job  Greetings from the other side of the border!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful colour contrasts in this update, dear Roman! :applause:
Thank you for showing us the cultural gems of your country!
This small villa, the beautiful renovated synagogue and the wooden Church of St. Yuriy
are only three of many favourites:


Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, dear Roman!
The Church of St. Yuriy is gorgeous!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Thank you all for the visits/liking and commenting


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Some Rural Photos* (July 2019)_ 
(Zhovkva region)_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Some Rural Photos* 2019 _ 
(Zhovkva region)_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Some Rural Photos* 2019 _ 
(Zhovkva region)_


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful... relaxing... great!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love your rural photos, dear Roman, especially #318! :applause:
The bird nest...


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love your rural photos! Specially enjoyed that ominous cloud scene (#316.2), and what a fabulous close-up of that thistle!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

_*Roberto, Silvia,Nickolas *_- 

many thanks for your always nice comments! 






*STRYI* 









_
A small city in western Ukraine. 
Stryi was mentioned for the first time in 1385. In 1886 a fire destroyed 75% of all buildings and today this town isn't considered a tourist spot. 
_











​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great eye for detail as always, Roman. I love those shots of doors, and the last shot of the church.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Two of many, many favourites, dear Roman, and I love the whole #328
with the wonderful doors! :applause:



Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorgeous architecture everywhere in the Ukraine. Lovely shots! :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Nickolas, Silvia, Christos, Skymantle *

Many thanks for your comments!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Vynnyky 








*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many nice places there, Roman! The two neighbouring churches are remarkable. kay:


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovely photos, hope there will be more


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Many thanks,guys!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*next page* ->


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*IVANO FRANKIVSK* 2021

Ivano-Frankivsk is a relatively small city in the west part of Ukraine, the gateway to the Carpathians.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi








*

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*, formerly known simply as *Kamianets*, is a middle-sized city in the Khmelnytskyi region of Western Ukraine. The city was first mentioned in historical sources in 1374, when it was the capital of the Principality of Podillia (Podolia) and an important fortification point on the border of the Grand Duchy of Lithuania. In the 16th and 17th centuries, the city and its fortress played an important role in conflicts between Poland-Lithuania, Moldavia and the Ottoman Empire. In 1672-1699, the city was captured by the Ottomans and became the centre of Podolia eyalet. After the Partitions of Poland, in 1793 Kamianets came under the rule of Russian Empire. During the Ukrainian War of Independence in 1919-1920, it was the provisional capital of the Ukrainian People's Republic. Currently the city has a population of approximately 97,000 people and is an important centre of torism in this region of Ukraine. The Kamianets-Podilskyi Fortress is considered one of the Seven Wonders of Ukraine.









The Old Town of Kamianets is located on a peninsula, surrounded by the *canyon of Smotrych River*. A number of bridges pass over the canyon, providing magnificent views on the city and the natural landscape.

























































Its natural location has made the Old Town of Kamianets a perfect place for building fortifications. A number of historical points of interest, including churches, civic buildings and defensive structures are located in this part of the city. On the eastern entrance to the Old Town stands the *Trinity Church*. Originally built in the 16th century, it was destroyed by the Bolsheviks in the 1930s, rebuilt in 2010 and currently belongs to the Ukrainian Greek Catholic Church.
























Streets in the *Old Town*. Many of its buildings were heavily damaged and destroyed during the Second World War, and rebuilt only recently, but still look rather authentic.
































16th century belltower of the *St. Nicholas Armenian Church. *The church itself was built in the 15th century, but was destroyed during the Communist rule.
















Former residence of the city court, initially built for the local assembly of nobles in the late 19th century.








*Dominican Church*, built in the 15-18th century, currently known as St. Nicholas Catholic Church.
















Polish Market (Pols'kyi Rynok) is located in the centre of the Old Town of Kamianets. The square is dominated by the old *City Hall*, built during the Polish rule over the city and adorned with a clock from the 18th century.
















Beautiful nighttime illumination of the old City Hall.
























(to be continued)


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

*Trinitarian Church*, currently St. Josaphat Greek Catholic Church.








Streets of the Old Town.








































*Honcharska (Potters') Tower*, one of the Old Town's fortifications.
















Kushnirska (Furriers') Tower, also known as the *Royal Tower*, built during the reign of Polish king Stephen Bathory in the 16th century.
















*Zarvanska Street*, one of the main arteries of the Old Town.
















































Orthodox *Church of St. Peter and Paul*, built in the 16th century.
















*Triumphal Arch* of St. Peter and Paul Catholic Cathedral.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

The medieval *Kamianets-Podilskyi Fortress*, located on a hill to the west of the Old Town, is the main point of interest in the city.
















































Walls and towers of the fortress at night.
























The so-called *Armenian Bastion* on the road from Fortress to the Old Town.
























View on the Old Town from the top of the bastion. The *St. Peter and Paul Cathedral* to the centre left of the picture, is adorned by a tower with a gilded statue of Virgin Mary. Initially, the tower served as a minaret during the Turkish rule over the city, but was later redesigned as a Christian monument, becoming a rare example of Christian-Muslim fusion in architecture.








Rus'ka Brama (*Ruthenian Gate*) and its fortifications are located in the canyon between the Fortress and the Old Town.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Kamianets-Podilskyi district administration








Troyitska (Trinity) Street connects the Old Town with new part of the city








*New Town* is the administrative and economic centre of Kamianets-Podilskyi. It was founded in the 19th century on the eastern outskirts of the city. 








































































View of the Old Town from the New Town








Thank you for attention!


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

*Khotyn








*
Khotyn is a small city with a population of 11,000 in the Chernivtsi region of Southwestern Ukraine. Historically, the city has been a strategic military location on the borders of Eastern Europe and the Steppe. Khotyn is best known for its impressive fortress, located on the southern bank of the Dniester River. Its fortifications and the surrounding plains and hills have been the site of two 17th century battles, which decided the fate of Eastern Europe in the conflict between the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth and Ottoman Empire.









Monument to *Petro Sahaidachny*, the hetman of Ukrainian Cossacks, who played a decisive role in the defeat of Turks during the 1621 Battle of Khotyn.
















Bastions of the new fortress, built during Russian rule in the 19th century


































Gates and outer fortifications








































*St. Alexander Nevsky Church*, built by Russians in the 19th century
















View of the church and the nearby castle (citadel)








The stone citadel of *Khotyn Fortess *was built by the princes of Halych (modern-day Western Ukraine) in the 13th century to protect their lands from Tatars. In the 14th century, it was rebuilt by the rulers of Moldova, who controlled this region until 1617. In 1621, it was the site of a decisive battle, during which the Polish-Cossack troops defeated the Ottomans and stopped their advance to Central Europe.
























































Walls of the citadel from the side of Dniester River


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Buildings and the inner court of Khotyn Castle


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Interiors of castle buildings and the dungeons








































































































































End of post. Thanks for attention!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your visits and likes!


@Kozhedub I'm not done with Ivano Frankivsk 😏 I have still almost 50 pics from Iv.Frankivsk 

Urban Showcase Rules 🤔 

Anyways, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ivano Frankivsk*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*more pics will be posted on the next page*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ivano Frankivsk *(the continuation)


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

the end 🙂


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ukraine


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful photos of Ukraine. This country never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Rural Areas


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ukraine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roman, stay strong!* 
*Russians, stop this war now! Peace now in Ukraine!*


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Ukraine !!! Ukraine !!! Ukraine !!! Ukraine !!!


----------

